# Over 40 and fat at the ARGC!!



## Buffy71 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello all. One week to go until my initial consultation at the ARGC. So nervous. I am 43 years old and quite overweight. Do you reckon they're just going to tell me to go away and lose some weight before they even think of starting? Or will it all come down to my hormone levels? Any success stories from older, larger ladies welcome! ️Xxx


----------



## mrswoofy (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi. I started at ARGC at 40 and with a BMI of 35 (size 1. Had a natural pregnancy then a miscarriage so started back when I was nearly 42 and the same size. No one mentioned it and no one asked my weight. I didn't get as far as ivf as I ended up conceiving naturally but they did the immunes and I had humira then they monitored my pregnancy. Best of luck


----------



## Buffy71 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you so much mrswoofy!! Xxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Buffy
Not sure about ARGC in particular, but I think clinics have a cut off of about BMI of 35/36 and if you're over this, they usually want you to lose weight first. When I did my successful DE cycle, my BMI was 35 so I was able to go ahead, but not if over this. I lost weight between initial consultation and starting treatment not deliberately, but because I was trying to eat healthily and exercise. My BMI was less during pregnancy of about 33 than before! I think the idea is that it can be more difficult to conceive if you're overweight, but I don't think this is always the case - I think it's more about being healthy and looking after yourself. The medical opinion is also that you're more likely to have problems in pregnancy if overweight, but this isn't always the case.
Try not to obsess about your weight - just look after yourself.
Don't know if that helps.
Good luck
Deb


----------



## Buffy71 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Deb! Xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Buffy 

I think it will come down to your hormone levels! If your fsh is below 10 then that's what they are interested in! I cycled with a few ladies who were 42/43 so age is not a factor!

Good luck xx


----------



## Buffy71 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks H&P. My FSH was 13.5 the last time I had it tested in August last year. I just had it tested again before I go next week, waiting for results, eeeek! IF it's over again do you think that'll be it and they'll advise me to go down the donor egg route? Buff xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi buff, 

No I don't think so as your fsh fluctuates every month so argc usually monitor it until it's as near 10 as you have a better chance of success then! Argc gets slated a bit for using this approach but this is the magic number mr T wants   they also look at the other bloods that make up your hormone profile but they will keep you right at your consultation. 

It is very fast paced and a lot to take in ( my head was spinning off its shoulders at my first visit) but jump onto the argc threads as you will find that you get more useful info from other ladies than the clinic itself as it can be crazy there and they test you for everything like immunes etc.

Wishing you all the best buff.

Take care x


----------



## Buffy71 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you H&P darling, you're a star x


----------

